# Ooooh boy - offensive much ?



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow - I think this local ad speaks for







itself:








TheOM - Musician & Teacher








*Looking for A Token Black Guy who isn't into drugs who would like to collaborate and be apart of a hip-hop duo.* I plan on doing melody vocals but need someone good at rapping. I felt the band would look awkward if it was 2 white boys doing hip-hop. Looking for someone who would be serious about the project. I plan on going by the moniker Jay. if you think you can be the Dawg in the band get in touch with me. I am hoping to get things in place for the emi contest please keep that in mind. I can be reached at 
[email protected]


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

Jay Dawg?

Man whoever wrote that isn't nearly smart enough to be offensive.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

have a look at the guy...and his guy/girlfriend....???....

just pop the above e-mail address into facebook [email protected]

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

jimihendrix said:


> have a look at the guy...and his guy/girlfriend....???....
> 
> just pop the above e-mail address into facebook [email protected]
> 
> Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


Thank you for that nightmare :O Now I for sure wont sleep the night :O


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> Thank you for that nightmare :O Now I for sure wont sleep the night :O


cant wait to hear the tunes.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

'Cause were gonna rap some Waylon Jennings" ????


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Youch - nice tact!!


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

I saw that ad too - and it's awful - like, who would respond to that...scary stuff in 2011 dude....


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm here for the audition...


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

lol...yes, but the carlton dance was always good for a few laughs...!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

you want offensive? try this one on for size:

YouTube - Re-Post: Asians in the Library - UCLA Girl going wild on Asians

i cringe knowing that people like her are are allowed to speak on a public forum. i thought cali was suposed to be progressive? 
she would fit right in at some of the more rural locations where i have previously lived.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> you want offensive? try this one on for size:
> 
> YouTube - Re-Post: Asians in the Library - UCLA Girl going wild on Asians
> 
> ...


I guess she'll never be invited to speak at the United Nations.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> I guess she'll never be invited to speak at the United Nations.


considering the members on their human rights council, i wouldn't be too sure about that. hahahahaha


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Studying politics for .. Tea Party ?


----------

